# Netflix Probemonat kündigen



## addicTix (16. September 2014)

*Netflix Probemonat kündigen*

Hallo,

ich möchte den Probemonat von Netflix nutzen.
Dieser soll kostenlos sein und erst nach diesem Monat kosten ( 8.99€ ) 
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie man das ganze kündigt. Also ich will nur den Monat nutzen, sobald der Monat abgelaufen ist soll das Abo direkt gekündigt werden.
Muss ich das ganze dann direkt nach dem ich den Probemonat aktiviert habe bei Netflix auf der Website kündigen ? Und wenn ich das getan habe, kann ich den Monat dann noch bis zum 16.10 nutzen und danach wird der Service für mich einfach deaktiviert? 


MFG


----------



## Steveline (16. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*

Wenn der Probemonat läuft einfach auf der Netflixseite kündigen, der Monat läuft dann noch, verlängert sich aber nicht automatisch.
Aber keine Garantie!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*

Auszug aus den FAQs:


> Die Netflix-Mitgliedschaft ist ein Monatsabo, das am Tag der Registrierung beginnt. *Sie können problemlos kündigen – jederzeit, online, 24 Stunden am Tag*. Bei Netflix gibt es keine Langzeitverträge oder Kündigungsgebühren.


 Natürlich solltest du den Monat nutzen können auch bei frühzeitiger Kündigung, es ist ja ein Probemonat


----------



## addicTix (16. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*

Gut hat sich eh erledigt, da noch keine 18 funktioniert das ganze nicht.
In den AGB's stand irgendetwas davon, dass man auch unter 18 den Dienst nutzen dürfe, mit Elterlicher Erlaubnis...
Aber naja. So ist das halt mit Gesetzen und Vorschriften, wirklich frei ist man erst wenn man 18 ist.

Aber trotzdem danke für eure Antworten !
Haben mir nämlich meine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*

Es gibt sicherlich schlimmere Geschichten als der Verzicht des Probemonats


----------



## Yellowbear (16. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*



Weezer schrieb:


> Gut hat sich eh erledigt, da noch keine 18 funktioniert das ganze nicht.
> In den AGB's stand irgendetwas davon, dass man auch unter 18 den Dienst nutzen dürfe, mit Elterlicher Erlaubnis...





> [...]nur unter Beteiligung eines Elternteils oder Erziehungsberechtigten *über das Konto dieser Person* [...]


Du darfst also das Konto eines Volljährigen mitbenutzen.


----------



## addicTix (17. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*



Yellowbear schrieb:


> Du darfst also das Konto eines Volljährigen mitbenutzen.


 
Hm gut, mein Dad möchte das nicht, da er der Meinung ist, dass das kündigen eventuell nicht richtig klappen könnte und man dann trotzdem 8.99€ abgezogen bekommt.
Ganz verstanden hab ich den Hintergrund nicht, aber gut. Akzeptiere ich dann so, wie Dr Bakterius sinngemäß sagte: Kein Weltuntergang


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*

Was man nicht hat kann einen auch nicht belasten aber es wird immer irgendwelche Aktionen geben die du vielleicht auch mal nutzen kannst. Ist ja nur ein quasi TV Programm


----------



## addicTix (17. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*

Nunja wollte unbedingt Breaking Bad in HD schauen, in dem einen Monat hätte ich vermutlich locker jede Staffel und jede Episode schauen können und das gratis.
So "müsste" ich mir die Breaking Bad BluRay Box für 90€ kaufen 

Naja, kann man leider nichts machen.


----------



## Vaion (17. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*

Ich habe mal eine andere Frage. Versuche schon seit gestern und heute mich bei Netflix anzumelden jedoch ohne Erfolg. Kann mir einer sagen was ich zum Teufel falsch mache. Will mich über Bankeinzug oder Paypal anmelden, schlägt jedoch jedes mal fehl.

"Leider kann Ihre Anfrage derzeit nicht bearbeitet werden. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut."


Danke vaion


----------



## Yellowbear (17. September 2014)

*AW: Netflix Probemonat kündigen*



Vaion schrieb:


> Will mich über Bankeinzug oder Paypal anmelden, schlägt jedoch jedes mal fehl.


Scheint ein bekanntes Problem zu sein: 


> Hinzu kommt, dass auch Netflix von den üblichen Startschwierigkeiten  neuer Netzdienste nicht verschont blieb. Einige Stunden war es nicht  möglich, sich überhaupt anzumelden – statt einer Bestätigung gab es  Fehlermeldungen.


 (Quelle)


----------

